# Anyone heading offshore for tuna/AJ?



## tunasniper

Hello all, my names David and I am a advocate tuna fisherman. Would love to go offshore fishin in the next few weeks for tuna and defiantely not mind staying overnight at a floater. I've fished many floaters and rigs and pretty experienced around the boat. I have all my own gear and could even lend a few rigs out for the trip.

I have fished the standard Texas rigs: Nancen, falcon, perdido but havent fished Boomvang and Looking to head out sometime in the next 2-3weeks, weather permitting of course.

I'm from the Dallas area but willing to travel anywhere from Venice LA to Port Aransas. Will split gas and bring food and drinks for entire boat. Will stay after to make sure boat is cleaned, dried, and docked/trailered before filleting fish. I own a boat too so I know that the party ain't over when we hit the docks!

Gear consists of the standard stellas, an expedition, and tiagra 50w. I mainly like to fish the jig and pop but don't mind setting out the 50w chunking rig. It'd be great to stop for some inshore snappers

If you can fit 3-4 people of me and my friends we will pay for all gas/bait/food/drinks, No problem! If not, I don't mind leaving them behind. Haha 

Overall just looking to get out to the deep blue and have some fun!


----------



## charlie lawless

call me 254 482 0088 always looking for a crew
prolly go out from freeport stay overnite for sure


----------



## cubanfisherman

charlie lawless said:


> call me 254 482 0088 always looking for a crew
> prolly go out from freeport stay overnite for sure


 hi my name is miguel let me know Im interesting too


----------



## charlie lawless

yeah man just hit me up by cell or email [email protected] 
gonna go soon as weather permits


----------



## tunasniper

This weekends looking mighty fine! Let me know if your heading out.
David


----------



## charlie lawless

if you want to go out freeport sat morn. come back sun. let me know,
more and likely fish sunrise and the cervesa should be good for ajs and blackfin. last time i went few weeks ago caught 59lbs aj and a 30lbs aj 
and 26 blackfins if everyone on the boat were fishing would have caught alot more blackfin. give me a call soon as possible have room for two. later man. 254 482 0088


----------



## tunasniper

Charlie,
See you soon! On the road as we speak! We're headed out of Port O'Conner this morning and making a run out to Falcon. Will report when we return sat night


----------



## Richgoose

hwell:


----------



## tunasniper

To the top!

Anyone heading out this weekend?


----------



## Lizzy K II

Not headed out this weekend but working on the boat to get it ready for the weeks to come. We fish out of POC on a 28ft. Pursuit. I'm looking to learn more about targeting tuna/AJs.. Pm me your number


----------



## tunasniper

Pm sent


----------



## smiculek

I'd love I join the fishing action. I will help with gas and cleanup of boat or whatever else is need for a chance to go offshore.


----------



## tunasniper

Anyone planning on doing some near offshore this weekend? Looks like sat afternoon is going to get alittle sporty!


----------



## tunasniper

Any boats planning on going out on June 2 weekend? Have a party of 4-5 will pay for all gas ice food drinks. Will be in Tiki island for the weekend


----------



## charlie lawless

*got a new powerhead*

whats up man? yamaha fixed my boat so im ready to get back out there and catch some fish holler back if you want to go later


----------



## sea hunt 202

i would love to get a tuna and do not mind the overnight thing, have all my gear. Just let me know how to rig the tuna leader and what the rig should be. I mostly fish the jetties, if I don't have it I will get it and bring extra


----------



## tunasniper

Got all my gear prepared ready for the salts


----------



## tunasniper

Going to be down in tiki island this weekend and was going to see if anyone had a day trip for Saturday planned. Would live to make a day trip for snapper kings grouper and the possible AJ or durado.

Shoot me a PM. Have 3-4 people total that will pay for all gas food and drinks. Will help clean and dock boat. We're experienced boaters (freshwater) and have all the gear


----------



## tunasniper

charlie lawless said:


> whats up man? yamaha fixed my boat so im ready to get back out there and catch some fish holler back if you want to go later


Charlie,
Give me a ring if you still want to go


----------



## tunasniper

Anyone headed offshore for Memorial Day or Sept 15th weekend? Have a crew of 5 that will pay for all fuel/ice/food. Owners have enough expenses! We're all experienced boaters that will lend a hand anything requested


----------



## tunasniper

New seasons around now so Im gonna bump this up
:doowapsta


----------

